# Linux Clonen



## therealcharlie (22. Februar 2006)

Alos ich habe jetzt schon des öfteren versucht, eine Platte, auf der Winxp, sowie eine Swap und eine Linux Partition (SuSE) liegen, mit Ghost zu clonen. Doch jedesmal, nachdem geclont wurde, startet der PC und zeigt nur 'Grub' an. aus. Hat irgendwer eine Idee, wie das zu beheben ist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2006)

Schau Dir doch mal Partimage an.


----------

